# [Formular-Button] Oberfläche ändern



## Fabi_the_real (2. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Ich hab mir einen Button für ein Formular designed, jedoch schaff ich es nicht anstatt des normalen Formular-Buttons ihn anzuzeigen.

Könnt ihr mir Bitte helfen?


```
<input type="submit" name="button" value="Senden">
```
 
Vielen Dank für schnellstmögliche HILFE

Fabi


----------



## Gumbo (2. Juli 2005)

Falls es sich um ein graphisches Absendeschaltfläche handelt, könntest du diese mithilfe des Attributs type="image" erzeugen (s. Steuerelementtypen mit INPUT). Sonst könntest du auch ein button-Element einsetzen oder das Steuerelement auch durch CSS formatieren.
Fun with forms – customized input elements


----------



## Fabi_the_real (2. Juli 2005)

ja cool thx...


----------



## Gumbo (2. Juli 2005)

Wenn deine Frage damit beantwortet bzw. dein Anliegen befriedigt ist, markiere dieses Thema bitte als erledigt.


----------

